# French Baguette Bread



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley I can’t believe that I didn’t post this here already...
> 
> Anyway here it is...This is baked with a big pan of hot watering
> on the bottom of the oven...this makes the crush firm and crunchy
> ...


Gotcha. Very similar to what I've done that I liked best and yes the water in the oven does help crisp the crust. It also looks very similar to a Lavash cracker recipe and some of those seasoning might be used on Lavash. BTW I haven't made Lavash yet. I want to use bread flour and I'm still waiting on it to arrive.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I made a loaf last night.

1lb. AP flour, approx 4 cups
1 teaspoon instant yeast
1 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons olive oil
3 tablespoons sugar
approx 1 1/4 cup tap water

I slashed the top but cooked it a too high a temp. 400* crust apparently hardened while still rising. The loaf split on both sides. Not pic worthy and too sweet. Also did have large holes in it. That is what I'm trying to achieve. My bread flour should arrive today and I will attempt it again using a pate-ferment or pre-ferment as a leavening.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I made a loaf last night.
> 
> 1lb. AP flour, approx 4 cups
> 1 teaspoon instant yeast
> ...


This recipe is outstanding...400* is too hot for this bread.

350* for 25 minutes - and don’t forget the big pan of hot water
on the bottom of the oven.

The bread recipe...
2 1/2 cups flour
1 cup water 
2 1/2 teaspoons yeast
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 Tab sugar.

and there is NO olive oil in it! Make it like I posted it! :bangin:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> and there is NO olive oil in it! Make it like I posted it! :bangin:


:bangin: Yourself, I wasn't trying to make your recipe. And I know 400 is too hot, senior moment. It did turn out a good sweet bread however. Did you notice cool tap water with instant yeast? Recommendations are 120/130 degree water. The yeast will start growing on cool tap water making a longer rise and perhaps more flavor. I let this rise 2 hrs. no second rising, just shape and bake.

I'm trying some different techniques from Rose Levy Beranbaum and Peter Reinhard.

Totally blew what I set out to do last night but the bread is quite good. Give it a whirl if you like sweet bread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, why didn’t you say it was a different French Baguette bread instead
of saying, ‘I made a loaf last night.’ :bangin: 

My favorite sweet bread is Dom Delouse’s mother’s easter bread...
I make it all the time (without the easter eggs on top) Everyone
is crazy for this bread! Remember it?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hail I figured if I posted the recipe you'd figure out it was a different French Bread. Silly me.

Yes I remember you posting about the Easter bread somewhere.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I’m not as sharp as I use to be...:sad:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

It happens to all of us. I just keep the smart azz act going to cover up. :laughing:


----------



## NoahMak (Jun 19, 2020)

Thank for sharing the recipe.


----------

